# How I turn a wooden ball



## David813 (May 6, 2017)

In the first picture I turned a cylinder roughly the size of the ball I wanted to make. Next measure the diameter of the cylinder , and make two lines with that measurement and a line in the center. Now starting from the center line cutting out remove anything that doesn't look like a ball until it looks like picture number 3. I sand it lightly here and cut off the nubs. Next rote the ball 90 degrees and place between two cup centers that I made that are slightly concave. When the ball spins at 90 degrees you can see a shadow of the nub and where the perfect sphere is just cut until the shadow is gone. The more you flip the ball in different positions in between centers the more perfect the sphere will become and you can get an almost perfect sphere without a jig or pattern. After turning I normally hand sand to 400 and put on paste wax. That's how I do it , I hope this helps anyone wanting to turn a ball. It's not complicated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2017)

I'll take 13 of them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David813 (May 6, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'll take 13 of them.


Ok that'll be be $100 a ball due to the scarcity of pecan in Mississippi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2017)

Cool! I've done a few spheres, and that's exactly how I made them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (May 6, 2017)

Great post Donnie!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!

I'm outta sphere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2017)

Great man, thanks for sharing how you do it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2017)

David813 said:


> Ok that'll be be $100 a ball due to the scarcity of pecan in Mississippi


Yeah well Mr. Ray called earlier and said he just got a bunch and for me to come get some

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## larry C (May 6, 2017)

Good post, thanks for the photos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2017)

Awesome Donnie...thank you. Now I gotta try it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

